# Ghost EBS AMR LECTOR 2012



## Jan1907 (30. September 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ghost-ebs-amr-lector-2012/79573846

Hier verkaufe ich mein Ghost EBS AMR LECTOR 2012


----------



## Jan1907 (5. Oktober 2012)

Preis gesenkt,nur noch 1200 VB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

